# Restoring Family Worship, Part 3: Some Positive Benefits



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jul 2, 2009)

As Paul instructs us in 1 Corinthians 10:31, “Whether we eat, drink, or whatever we do, we’re to do all to the glory of God.” However, we need not view God’s glory and our benefit as mutually exclusive. I believe there are a number of benefits and blessings that result from the practice of family worship. Even if there were no passages of Scripture to support the practice directly or indirectly, the potential of these blessings would certainly commend it.

*Restoring Family Worship, Part 3: Some Positive Benefits*

Your servant,


----------

